# Índice de Centros Comerciales Peruanos



## rasogu

Hola estimados foristas. Ya que en nuestro pais se esta viviendo un "boom" en la consturccion de centros comerciales se refiere, hemos pasado en 5 años de tener un power center en provincia, el saga de Arequipa, a tener mas de 7 centros comerciales (entre Mall's y Power Center's) en diferentes provincias del Peru como Trujillo, Chiclayo, Huancayo, Cajamarca, Ica, etc. Al igual en Lima, cada año aparecen y se construyen nuevos malls.

Ante todo esto se me ha ocurrido hacer un catalogo de los centros comerciales peruanos, similar al thread de Pedro sobre edificios, que actualizaremos cada año, pero al no ser un experto en este tema, me gustaria que me apoyen los que lo manejan y mas saben.

Otro favor que pediria es que alguien tome o me pase el link de las mejores tomas de los centros comerciales de su respectiva ciudad.

En mi proyecto esta dividir los centro comerciales en Mall's, Power Centers, y un apartado a Supermercados, Hipermercados, Tiendas por Departamento, Home Center's, etc.

Espero su colaboracion.

Gracias


----------



## rasogu

*LIMA​*
*CC Jockey Plaza​*(Surco)













*CC Plaza San Miguel​*(San Miguel)














*CC Mega Plaza Norte​*(Independencia)












*CC Larcomar​*(Miraflores)








​





*
CC Primavera Park & Plaza​*(San Borja)














*
CC Mall Aventura Plaza​*( Bellavista- Callao )








​







*
CC Molina Plaza​*( La Molina )









​







*
CC Plaza Lima Sur​*( Chorrillos )









​








*
CC Plaza Norte​*( Independencia)









​









*
CC Sur Plaza Boulevard​*( Asia)









​




*POWER CENTER's*​
*
CC Real Plaza Pro ?​*(Los Olivos)
​





*CC Atocongo Open Plaza​*San Juan de Miraflores













*CC Risso​*Lince








​







*CENTROS COMERCIALES MENORES*​






*CC Camino Real​*(San Isidro)














*CC El Polo​*(Monterico-Surco)








​






*CC Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca​*(Monterico-Surco)








​
*...En construcción:*

*Real Plaza Centro * 

(Centro de Lima)​


----------



## rasogu

En Provincia tenemos:

*Trujillo*

Malls
Real Plaza Trujillo
Mall Aventura Plaza Trujillo

Power Centers
Open PLaza Los Jardines

*Chiclayo*

Mall
Real PLaza Chiclayo

Power Center.
Open Plaza Chiclayo

*Huancayo*

Mall
Real Plaza Huancayo

*Piura*

Mall?
Plaza del Sol

*Ica*

Mall?
Plaza del Sol

*Cajamarca*
Mall?
Centro Comercial El Quinde

*Arequipa*

Power Center
Power Center de Saga Falabella

En Construccion:

*Mall*

Real Plaza Arequipa


----------



## J Block

En Wikipedia encontré una lista bastante completa de los centros comerciales peruanos y sus tiendas áncla. Igualmente mencionan la mayoría de proyectos confirmados y unos cuantos sin confirmar:

LISTA DE CENTROS COMERCIALES EN EL PERÚ


----------



## rasogu

^^Gracias!


----------



## fabian_peru

J Block said:


> En Wikipedia encontré una lista bastante completa de los centros comerciales peruanos y sus tiendas áncla. Igualmente mencionan la mayoría de proyectos confirmados y unos cuantos sin confirmar:
> 
> LISTA DE CENTROS COMERCIALES EN EL PERÚ


Hay muchos "sin confirmar" y "proximamente" en esa lista


----------



## J Block

rasogu said:


> ^^Gracias!


Un gusto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Mientras no haya fotos esto debe ir en otro subforo.

Decidan si se pone en el Jirón o en uno de los subforos de proyectos incluso en debate

Cuando ya haya imágenes se puede traspasar a esta pàgina principal

Me indican donde y lo paso al toque


----------



## Inkandrew9

Perù Construye??


----------



## DoctorZero

Debate Urbano, no. Puede ser en El Jirón, porque no tiene imágenes, así que no tendría sentido en el subforo de Proyectos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Me parece buena idea. Creo que más resalta el crecimiento en numero de cc's desde el 2007. 
Quizás se puedan incluir los hipermercados y tiendas que no necesariamente forman parte de un centro comercial? Se que en Lima son muchos... pero al menos a mi me gustaria saber números acerca de ello.


----------



## Luism90

rasogu said:


> Una lista de los CC de *Lima* publicado por el forista _*JaVPro*_
> 
> 
> En funcionamiento:
> 
> Jockey Plaza
> Plaza San Miguel
> Mega Plaza
> Larcomar
> Primavera Park & Plaza
> Real Plaza Pro
> Mall Aventura Plaza Bellavista - Callao
> Molina Plaza
> Plaza Lima Sur
> Sur Plaza Boulevard - Asia
> Minka - Callao
> 
> En construcción:
> 
> Real Plaza Centro
> Plaza Norte
> 
> 
> Cita:
> De los centros comerciales ya construídos; Plaza San Miguel, Mega Plaza, Larcomar y Sur Plaza Boulevard están ampliándose o se han ampliado hace menos de 1 año y medio.



Atocongo Open Plaza-San Juan de Miraflores 
Centro Comercial Caminos del Inca-Surco
Centro Camino Real (Funciona el nivel B)-San Isidro
CC Risso-Lince


----------



## Latinboy111

*CC de Lima y Callao con fotos*

hola

aqui las fotos que encontre en el foro, no encontré de todas una...
de las que falta espero que alguien las pueda subir...

CC Asia Sur Plaza Boulevard 
al sur de Lima km 100 de la Panamericana Sur









CC Atocongo Open Plaza
San Juan de Miraflores









CC Camino Real
San Isidro









CC el Polo
Monterico, Surco









CC Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca
Surco









CC Jockey Plaza
Monterico Surco









CC Larcomar
Miraflores









CC Mall Aventura Plaza Bellavista
Bellavista Callao









CC Mega Plaza Norte
Independencia









CC Minka
Callao









CC Molina Plaza
La Molina









CC Plaza Lima Sur
Chorrillos









CC Plaza Norte
Independencia









CC Plaza San Miguel
San Miguel









CC Primavera Park & Plaza
San Borja









CC Risso
Lince


----------



## guillermochs

No sabía que existe Subway en en el país, alguien sabe si existe Subway en otro Mall o CC. o en otro lugar de Lima


----------



## Latinboy111

guillermochs said:


> No sabía que existe Subway en en el país, alguien sabe si existe Subway en otro Mall o CC. o en otro lugar de Lima


Parece que estas desviando del tema preguntando por el Subway... todo es cosa de "Googlear"

http://www.mytravelguide.com/restaurants/profile-79149505-Peru_Lima_Subway.html

tal parece que en Larcomar hay uno...

best regards
LAtinboy111


----------



## rasogu

Gracias por las fotos Latinboy111, ya edite el indice segun el poco conocimiento que, tengo espero que me puedan dar sus quejas y sugerencias. Haber quein le puede tomar una panoramica al RP Trujillo con su nuevo Oechsle para empezar el de provincias


----------



## DoctorZero

:lol:

Las fotos del C.C. El Polo con Subway son de los noventa, cuando esa cadena aún operaba en el Perú.

Por otro lado, es Plaza Norte y no Plaza Lima Norte.


----------



## rasogu

Gracias lo editare.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas actualizaciones, aunque esa foto del MegaPlaza esta bien anticucha ah, y la del PSM no muestra casi nada de CC solo una esquina de Ripley.


----------



## AQPCITY

Un buen recuento, pero seria preferible decuir solo Centros Comerciales y nada mas , porque eso de poner malls y power centers genera confuciones.


----------



## Latinboy111

Hola,

no aparece en la lista esa el CC Camino Real, es bastante grande, a pesar que no tiene mucha afluencia.:nuts:

Saludos


----------



## Luism90

Latinboy111 said:


> Hola,
> 
> no aparece en la lista esa el CC Camino Real, es bastante grande, a pesar que no tiene mucha afluencia.:nuts:
> 
> Saludos


Claro,el Centro Camino Real puede ir porque es grande y tiene muchas tiendas (aunque en su mayoría vacías y embargadas).


----------



## DoctorZero

Entonces que aparezca también el Centro Comercial Arenales :lol:.

Nah, ni que la lista fuera de muertos.


----------



## Latinboy111

*fotos nuevas de Centros Comerciales de Lima*

estoy en Lima para variar... y me estuve visitando algunos centros comerciales los ultimos dias. Todas las fotos tiene poco dias...

Polvos Azules:









otra de Polvos Azules









Plaza San Miguel









o esta otra de Plaza San Miguel









Real Plaza en el Centro Civico









aqui el Real Plaza con mira hacia la torre 









el Food Corner del Real Plaza









Mega Plaza Norte con diseño navideño









Aqui otra del Mega Plaza Norte









Plaza Lima Sur









aqui otra de Plaza Lima Sur









y ayer festejé el año nuevo aqui: Boulevard de Asia :cheers:









en una discoteca de Boulevard de Asia









con linda anfitrionas :banana:








​best regards
Latinboy111


----------



## fundicionurbano

buenas fotos latinboy se ve que te haz recorrido todo lima pero dime sacastes telefono de las chicas jajaja mentira buen aporte el tuyo


----------



## Libidito

Buen aporte Latinboy.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos. Muy aparte de Polvos Azules, que es horroroso, tampoco me convence el diseño interior del Megaplaza. Espero que mejoren los acabados y que le cambien el color.


----------



## Oscar10

*Oye que buen paseito te diste :lol: empesando en Polvos y terminando en Eisha.. buenas imagenes.. 

practicamente son 2 fotos por C.C..asi que no podria juzgar sus diseños..*


----------



## DoctorZero

'La primera fuerza comercial del Perú'. ¿Quién le creó ese slogan a Polvos Azules? ¿Algún asesor presidencial?


----------



## J Block

Oscar10 said:


> *
> practicamente son 2 fotos por C.C..asi que no podria juzgar sus diseños..*


Cierto, aunque en mi caso yo conozco el Megaplaza.


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Ok.. algo debe haber mejorado el Megaplaza,supongo..hace 2 años que no visito ese C.C.*


----------



## J Block

Oscar10 said:


> *^^ Ok.. algo debe haber mejorado el Megaplaza,supongo..hace 2 años que no visito ese C.C.*


Sí ha mejorado. Ahora hay más locatarios, se ha mejorado el diseño y ahora tiene un nuevo logo. Sin embargo, aún tiene bastante por mejorar, aunque, por lo que veo en la segunda foto, parece que están mejorando algunos muros.


----------



## fundicionurbano

todos los centros tienen algo especial claro algunso mas que otros pero casi todos se ven modernos claro menos polvos azules


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustó Plaza San Miguel, su único problema es ese azul demasiado caribeño, pero se ve muy bien.


----------



## andre91

J Block said:


> Sí ha mejorado. Ahora hay más locatarios, se ha mejorado el diseño y ahora tiene un nuevo logo. Sin embargo, aún tiene bastante por mejorar, aunque, por lo que veo en la segunda foto, parece que están mejorando algunos muros.


Es cierto pero yo lo veo parchado, un diseño por un lado uno diferente por otro, sera que no esperaban tanto exito.


----------



## Tyrone

^^El Mega Plaza Norte fue una especie de "experimento", fue la primera inversión de ese tipo en una zona emergente de la ciudad, había incertidumbre sobre la aceptación del público; por eso se inauguró con una arquitectura "inconclusa" con miras a ir terminándolo poco a poco con las futuras ampliaciones ................ lamentablemente no se está respetando del todo la idea original 

De repente sería necesario hacerle una "homologación" tipo Plaza San Miguel :nuts:


----------



## DoctorZero

No se respeta la 'idea original' porque el consumidor de la zona ha cambiado bastante. Los locatarios y el diseño del segundo nivel se han adecuado a las nuevas necesidades de Lima Norte. El siguiente paso sería una mejora en el primer nivel con miras a igualarlo con las ampliaciones más recientes en el mall.


----------



## DcB '08

Ah! falta Royal Plaza:










Foto: Jose Perez (miembro Skyscrapercity). Thread: LIMA COMERCIAL !!!!!!!!! MUCHAS FOTOS!!!!


----------



## DoctorZero

Royal Plaza fue el primer intento por desarrollar un complejo que complemente la oferta comercial existente en Lima Norte hacia inicios de la década. Los resultados no fueron catastróficos, sin embargo no llegaron a las cifras esperadas y así locatarios como Blockbuster (Q.E.P.D.) pasaron a mejor vida. Ha logrado sobrevivir con Cineplanet y restaurantes como Las Canastas.


----------



## Oscar10

DcB '08 said:


> Ah! falta Royal Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Jose Perez (miembro Skyscrapercity). Thread: LIMA COMERCIAL !!!!!!!!! MUCHAS FOTOS!!!!


*Sino me equivoco a su lado derecho hay un Boulevard con discotecas tiendas y restaurantes.. ahi tbm esta Rustica al lado creo y mas alla cassinelli.. lo se porque a mitad de este año fui hacer unas cosas a cybertec que esta por ahi cerca.. pues ese C.C es pequeño,sencillo,aceptable..lo que jode es el trafico..:nuts:
*


----------



## Latinboy111

*Mas Fotos de Centros Comerciales*

Hola,

me fui a mas centros comerciales de Lima, los queria conocer porque no tendré mucha oportunidad de volver a verlos ya que me regreso a Europa.
Que lindo han quedado:banana:

Mall Aventura Plaza en Bellavista Callao










Aqui otra del Aventura Plaza




















Minka en el Callao, me quede sorprendido lo grande que es










el Minka esta mucho mejor que me lo habia imaginado










hay dos patios de comida, aqui el de afuera










y aqui el actual centro comercial mas grande de Lima: Plaza Norte










aqui una de las entradas










o aqui la otra entrada










y el gran terminal terrestre que esta por inagurar









​best regards
Latinboy111


----------



## Oscar10

*Minka..:uh: no me lo imaginaba asi..esta muyyy bien!! tengo que conocerlo.*


----------



## tacall

Minka luce bien.. tampoco me lo imaginaba asi.. grax por las fotos


----------



## partenos

mapb grande y amigable, minka me sorprendio, y plaza norte esta mejor cada dia.


----------



## DoctorZero

Las ampliaciones de Minka se ven interesantes.

Por otro lado, Plaza Norte, si construye todas sus etapas, será el centro comercial más grande de Lima, aún no lo es.


----------



## Toñito19

Cuanto esmero! por esas fotos! se ve mucha modernidad Buenas Tomas!


----------



## JaVPrO

*Nuevos Centros Comerciales en Lima: (US$534 millones de dólares):*


*CONFIRMADOS:*



*Súper Regional:* 
Mall Aventura Plaza Santa Anita | Mall Plaza | US$80 millones
Real Plaza Puruchuco | Interseguro | 120 mil m2 | US$80 millones
*Regional:* 
Open Plaza Surquillo | Malls Perú | US$100 millones (en construccón y ya mencionado en la primera lista)
*Comunitario: *
Monterrico Plaza | Grupo Brescia | US$30 millones
*De Estilo de Vida:* 
Parque El Golf | Parque Arauco | 25 mil m2 | US$50 millones
*Power Center:* 
Real Plaza Santa Clara | Interseguro | 21 mil m2 | US$15 millones
*Strip Center:* 
Strip Center Chorrillos | Parque Arauco | 15 mil m2 | US$4 millones (en construccón y ya mencionado en la primera lista)
Balboa Strip Mall | Familia Prado
Penta Realty Surco
*NO CONFIRMADOS:* 
Mega Plaza El Agustino | Parque Arauco | 100 mil m2 | US$80 millones
Mega Plaza Este | Parque Arauco | 85 mil m2 | US$50 millones
Centro Imperial Norte | Grupo Torvisco | US$15 millones
 


Si hay algún error... me dicen para corregirlo.


----------



## JaVPrO

*Centros Comerciales en Provincias:

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trujillo (811 mil 979 habitantes):*

*Súper Regionales:* 

Mall Aventura Plaza Trujillo | 230 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Regionales:* 

Real Plaza Trujillo | 80 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Power Centers:* 

Open Plaza Los Jardines | 16 500 m2 de área arrendable
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chiclayo (757 mil 452 habitantes):* 

*Regionales:* 

Real Plaza Chiclayo | 64 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Power Centers:* 

Open Plaza Chiclayo | 20 mil m2 de área arrendable
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Piura (665 mil 991 habitantes):*

*Regionales:* 

Plaza del Sol | 8 500 m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ica (321 mil 332 habitantes):*

*Regionales:* 

Plaza del Sol | 15 mil m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Huancayo (466 mil 346 habitantes):* 

*Regionales:* 

Real Plaza Huancayo | 41 mil m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cajamarca (316 mil 152 habitantes):*

*Regionales:* 

El Quinde Shopping Plaza | 38 mil m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Arequipa (864 mil 250 habitantes):*

*Power Center:* 

Open Plaza Arequipa
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JaVPrO

*Centros Comerciales en construcción y en proyecto en el interior del país:*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Arequipa (864 mil 250 habitantes):*




*Súper Regionales:*
Mall Aventura Plaza Arequipa | 100 mil m2 de área de terreno | 78 mil m2 de área arrendable | US$53 millones de dólares | *EN CONSTRUCCIÓN*
*Regionales:*
Real Plaza Arequipa | 80 mil m2 de área de terreno | 14 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$36 millones de dólares | *EN CONSTRUCCIÓN*
Parque Lambramani (Parque Arauco) | 35 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$45 millones de dólares | *EN CONSTRUCCIÓN*
*Power Centers:*
Open Plaza Arequipa (ampliación del existente) | 20 mil m2 de área de terreno | Probablemente con su ampliación pase a ser Regional
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Piura (665 mil 991 habitantes):*




*Regionales:*
Real Plaza Piura | 120 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$40 millones | *Inicio de obras: abril* *de 2010*
Plaza del Sol (ampliación del existente) | 15 mil m2 de área arrendable | US$4.5 millones
Plaza de la Luna | 35 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$28 millones | *Inicio de obras: 2010*
*Power Centers:*
Open Plaza Piura | 50 mil m2 de área de terreno | *Inicio de obras: marzo de 2010*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cuzco (367 mil 791 habitantes):*




*Regionales:*
Puerta del Sol (Jockey Plaza) | 57 mil m2 area terreno | US$100 millones
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chimbote (396 mil 434 habitantes):*




*Regionales:*
Real Plaza Chimbote | 100 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$22 millones | *Inicio de obras: 2do. trimestre de 2010*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Huacho (84 mil 700 habitantes):*




*Comunitarios:*
Plaza del Sol Huacho | 30 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$9 millones | *Inicio de obras: Inicios de 2010* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Juliaca-Puno (240 mil 776 habitantes):*




*Regionales:*
Real Plaza Juliaca | 30 mil m2 de área de terreno | US$16 millones | *Inicio de obras: 1er. trimestre de 2010*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Insisto... si ven algún error... me dicen para corregirlo


----------



## tacall

Súper Regionales:

Aventura Plaza Arequipa
Parque Lambramani ?¿ contiene (1 home center, 1 hipermercado, 1 tienda por departamentos, patio de comidas, locatorios menores, gimnasio y una tienda intermerdia (Casa&Ideas) y cines)

Real Plaza Arequipa | 15 o 16 mil m2 de área de terreno | X mil m2 de área de arrendable | 
Mall Aventura Plaza Arequipa | 100 mil m2 de área de terreno

Súper Regionales:

Puerta del Sol (Jockey Plaza) | US$40 millones
(5 anclas)


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow cuantos centros comerciales vamos a tener en el pais


----------



## DoctorZero

En Arequipa sólo el Mall Aventura Plaza será 'súper regional' por el número de anclas y área arrendable. Por otro lado, el Balboa Strip Mall es de la familia Prado y no tiene relación alguna con el Grupo Brescia.


----------



## aquicusco

Cusco (367 mil 791 habitantes):

Puerta del Sol (Jockey Plaza) | US$45 millones en construccion + US$55 millones adecuación.
57 mil m2 area terreno.


----------



## Skypiura

JAVPRO, favor puedes corregir y agregar segun las fuentes estos son los datos de algunos proyectos de malls en Piura, Gracias!

Real Plaza es de 120 mil m2. 40 millones de USD.
Plaza de la Luna 35 mil m2 28 millones de USD.(2010)


----------



## Libidito

Minka esta increible, yo creia que era feo.....tengo que ir.


----------



## cmonzonc

Gracias por la correción.


----------



## rasogu

Libidito said:


> Minka esta increible, yo creia que era feo.....tengo que ir.


Para nada minka tiene un corredor comercial como cualquier mall, la diferencia es que es un mayorista es tremendo, fuera del centro comercial el area de frutas por ejemplo. Aunque claro mas ordenado que cualquier mercado mayorista.


----------



## JaVPrO

Listo. Ya corregí de acuerdo a sus aportes


----------



## Skypiura

JAVPRO: Favor actualizar! Gracias.

Power Centers: PIURA
Open Plaza Piura | 50 mil m2 de área de terreno || US$40 millones | Inicio de obras: Marzo del 2010


----------



## JaVPrO

^^^^

Listo.


----------



## jl2010

Se va a construir un Mall regional en Chimbote. la inversion es del grupo peruano aleman Altek. Aun se esta negociando quienes seran los locatarios principales. Tambien se viene un centro comercial del grupo Penta en parte del terreno de IBM.


----------



## rafo18

Libidito said:


> Minka esta increible, yo creia que era feo.....tengo que ir.


Por llamarse Minka ?? :lol:, apuesto que muchos pensaron asi. Para que un mall sera mostro debe terminar en plaza.


----------



## JaVPrO

^^^^

Lo que pasa es que Minka en sus inicios no tenía un área de retail moderno como sí lo tiene desde hace algunos años. La imagen que quedó en algunos sectores es la que tuvo desde un inicio. Eso ha ido cambiando poco a poco pero aun no ha logrado desprenderse del todo. Supongo que por eso es que el Grupo Romero no le pone Minka a sus otros centros comerciales.


----------



## Sergio_007

Balboa Strip Mall, ya está funcionando, no es un proyecto
Dirección:
Av. Vasco Nuñez de Balboa 751


----------



## rasogu

JaVPrO said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Minka en sus inicios no tenía un área de retail moderno como sí lo tiene desde hace algunos años. La imagen que quedó en algunos sectores es la que tuvo desde un inicio. Eso ha ido cambiando poco a poco pero aun no ha logrado desprenderse del todo. Supongo que por eso es que el Grupo Romero no le pone Minka a sus otros centros comerciales.


Yo fui a Minka el 2004 y ya tenia un corredor de retail moderno, comida rapida (KFC Pizza Hut) y algunas boutiques, no se como este ahora


----------



## JaVPrO

^^^^

Minka se inauguró en 1999.


----------



## Latinboy111

*Mas fotos PORFA!*

hola,

nadie tendrá nuevas fotos del los centros comerciales que aparecen en los indices pero aún son se han visto aqui en el foro?


saludos
Latinboy


----------



## Marsupilami

peruvians, podrían poner información adicional, como n° de restaurantes, tiendas por departamento, servicios anexos, entretenciones, n° de tiendas, para tener una idea más acabada.


----------



## alibiza_1014

El progreso y la modernidad llega, pero a paso lento. El día que ya no sea noticia tener "malls" en las diez o doce ciudades peruanas más grandes. Si no que ciudades como por ejemplo Tumbes, Tarma, Chincha o Ayacucho los tenga, ya dejaran de ser noticia en el foro y estaremos en otra etapa. El día en que sea de lo más normal viajar en metro subte o lo que le quieran llamar, desde el Rimac hasta Chorrillos, mi preferencia es un metro subterraneo claro ya no sera ninguna noticia importante. Tener no solo edificios de más de 20 pisos si no q bien diseñados en todas las ciudades de más de 100000 habitantes en el pais, ya eso no sera gran noticia, y finalmente poder viajar en tu propio auto desde Tumbes a Tacna en una autopista de 4 o 6 carriles sin parar, bueno ya estaremos en otra etapa. Finalmente y quizas lo más importante tener una buena red ferroviaria en todo el territorio nacional. Y pensar q solo es un sueño.


----------



## pepexD

Proximo plaza del sol Huacho... sin lugar a dudas el grupo Romero esta mejorando el diseños de sus centros comerciales


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué buena primicia... se ve muy bien!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

asu... esta espectacular... y huacho luce sorprendente jejeje


----------



## Libidito

Uyyy se ve chevere!!!!!


----------



## DoctorZero

El mall se denominaría Plaza del Sol Norte Chico. No me gusta como suena.


----------



## rafo18

Wow!!

Ya era hora de que un mall mire al mar (excepto Larcomar), ese detalle le da un gran Plus, me gusta como que el mall dialoga con su entorno.

Muy aprobado! :cheers:


----------



## pepexD

Lo q se logra ver es q estan plaza vea, cines uvk, kfc, norkys, quizas tenga un topy top











uvk creo tendria 4 salas, bueno ya era hora pz que se animara a ingresar uvk a un nuevo centro comercial xq estando solo en larcomar ya se estaba kedando con relacion a los demas cines... en realidad me gusta este centro comercial y con lo referente al patio de comidas asi debieron de hacerlo en Ica hno: y este nuevo centro comercial a pesar de su "poca" inversion $9 millones... por el diseño se los lleva de encuentro a sus hermanitos (plaza del sol Piura e Ica) :lol: 










con una vista al mar alucinante pz:nuts:


----------



## DoctorZero

UVK está en Caminos del Inca, Marina Park, Plaza San Martín, Ica y Asia, además de Larcomar. Esta última no es su única ubicación.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que bien por Huacho, se ve que esta cerca al malecon.. realmente ese C.C va quedar precioso, espero conocerlo algun dia.*


----------



## tacall

Genial! que le hagan su thread  haha

Esta muy bueno.. muy parecido a parque arequipa o a larcomar. Ahora si el grupo romero esta a la altura similiar en la calidad de diseños a empresas como parque arauco.


----------



## Erick14

*Bravazo*

Que bueno lo de Huacho me alegro mucho.. Y me gusta mucho estara cerca a la playa


----------



## pepexD

DoctorZero said:


> UVK está en Caminos del Inca, Marina Park, Plaza San Martín, Ica y Asia, además de Larcomar. Esta última no es su única ubicación.


losé, solo q uvk esta englobado solo en dos "centros comerciales" (Sur Plaza y Larcomar), por eso digo q se estaba quedando, pero a despertado:cheers: con relacion a los otros cines que estan ingresando a nuevos centros comerciales, pero bueno cada uno son su respaldo economica cineplanet-Interbank, cinemark-cadena nortamerica f., cinerama-el hIndu Arun Kumar y el futuro ingreso de la cadena mexicana cinepolis


----------



## DoctorZero

*Plaza Lima Sur*
Mall de Cencosud en Chorrillos


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gusta el Plaza del Sol de Huacho, como esta ciudad está un poco rezagada.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Están seguros que el CC Plaza Norte es más grande que el Jockey Plaza????

No parece, habría que comprobarlo.


----------



## antonio32133

^^ fácil, una comparacion en el google Earth


----------



## Limeñito

pepexD said:


> Proximo plaza del sol Huacho... sin lugar a dudas el grupo Romero esta mejorando el diseños de sus centros comerciales


Si la imagen es sincera, el centro comercial se verá espectacular y la ciudad debe tener más áreas verdes por habitante que cualquier otra ciudad peruana.

Impresionante.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

El jockey plaza es mas grande que el plaza norte lo probe yo mismo^^


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buen trabajo realizando esta enorme compilación de CCs del país. Por ahora no tengo favoritos dada la variedad de diseños, tamaños y dinstintivos, pero iré observando detenidamente en varias ocasiones. Saludos !


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

PODRIAN CONFIRMAR CUAL MALL ES EL MAS GRANDE DEL PERU...


----------



## AQPCITY

pepexD said:


> Proximo plaza del sol Huacho... sin lugar a dudas el grupo Romero esta mejorando el diseños de sus centros comerciales


Muy bien el Render y la propuesta,, Sera un cc colorido y muy chevere, .. me sacan de cuadro los rascacielos al fondo (2da foto) y la costa reverde..
Las ultimas fotos parecen copia del interior de parque lambramani


----------



## Latinboy111

JmC3dmodelator said:


> El jockey plaza es mas grande que el plaza norte lo probe yo mismo^^



Y no cuenta el gran terminal terrestre? Yo creo que si...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Latinboy111 said:


> Y no cuenta el gran terminal terrestre? Yo creo que si...


Verdad!! se me pasò...pero aùn asi no creo que sea mas grande que el Jockey Plaza...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

pepexD, ¡ese render está increíble!

¡Ya fuiste, Larcomar :nuts:!


----------



## AQPCITY

JmC3dmodelator said:


> El jockey plaza es mas grande que el plaza norte lo probe yo mismo^^


Pero seran mas grandes que el Boulevard de Asia ??


----------



## djap85

que mall mas ficho para huacho me encanta quiero uno asi


----------



## jisals

Que rico Mall


----------



## kurono1994

AQPCITY said:


> Pero seran mas grandes que el Boulevard de Asia ??


----------



## kurono1994

En esta se ve mejor los numeros.


----------



## JaVPrO

Centros Comerciales en Lima 2010:-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Actuales:_*Super Regionales:*


*Jockey Plaza* (172 mil m2 de área de terreno - 74 mil m2 de área arrendable - 235 tiendas - *En ampliación*)
*Plaza Norte* (200 mil m2 de área de terreno - No hay datos sobre el área arrendable)
*Plaza Lima Sur* (116 mil m2 de área de terreno - 56 mil m2 de área arrendable - 220 tiendas)
*Mega Plaza Norte* (138 mil m2 de área de terreno - 72 mil m2 de área arrendable - 280 tiendas)
*Mall Aventura Plaza Bellavista* (122 mil m2 de área de terreno - 60 mil m2 de área arrendable - 120 tiendas)
*Plaza San Miguel* (72 mil m2 de área de terreno - 74 mil m2 de área arrendable - 206 tiendas)
*Regionales:*

*Open Plaza Atocongo* (No hay datos sobre el área de terreno - 42 mil m2 de área arrendable - 45 tiendas)
*Minka* (116 mil m2 de área de terreno - 52 mil m2 de área arrendable)
*Open Plaza Angamos* (30 mil m2 de área de terreno - 120 mil m2 de área arrendable)
*Real Plaza Primavera* (35 mil m2 de área de terreno - 34 mil m2 de área arrendable - 94 tiendas - *En ampliación - Pasa a ser Regional con la ampliación*) 
*Comunitarios:*

*Real Plaza Centro Cívico* (No hay datos sobre el área de terreno - 29 mil m2 de área arrendable - +200 tiendas)
*Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca *(No hay datos sobre el área arrendable)
*Molina Plaza* (18 mil m2 de área de terreno - 16 mil m2 de área arrendable)
*De Estilo de Vida:*

*Larcomar* (45 mil m2 de área de terreno - 25 mil m2 de área arrendable - 159 tiendas)
*C.C. El Polo* (No hay información disponible -* En ampliación*)
*C.C. Risso* (No hay información disponible)
*C.C. Caminos del Inca* (No hay información disponible)
*Boulevard de Asia* (53 mil m2 de área arrendable - 200 tiendas)
*Power Centers:*

*Open Plaza **La Marina* (28 mil m2 de área arrendable - 28 tiendas)
*Open Plaza **Canta-Callao* (20 mil m2 de área arrendable - 20 tiendas)
*Real Plaza Pro* (11 mil m2 de área arrendable)
*Strip Centers:*

*Mega Express Villa* 
*Portal Conquistadores* (Fashion Strip)
*Paso Morelli*
*Paso Damasco*
*Plaza Fundación* 

*Paso Manco Cápac* 

*Lima Outlet Center*
*Balboa Strip Mall* | Familia Prado
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Proyectos:_*Súper Regional:*

*Mall Aventura Plaza Santa Anita* | Mall Plaza | US$80 millones
*Real Plaza Puruchuco* | Interseguro | 120 mil m2 | US$80 millones
*Comunitario: *

*Monterrico Plaza *| Grupo Brescia | US$30 millones
*De Estilo de Vida:*

*Parque El Golf *| Parque Arauco | 25 mil m2 | US$50 millones *(Incluye un W Hotel)*

*Power Center:*

*Real Plaza Santa Clara *| Interseguro | 21 mil m2 | US$15 millones
*Strip Center:*


*Penta Realty Surco*

Centros Comerciales en Regiones 2010:-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Arequipa (864 mil 250 habitantes):*Súper Regionales:*

*Mall Aventura Plaza Arequipa* | 100 mil m2 de área de terreno | 78 mil m2 de área arrendable 
*Regionales:*

*Real Plaza Arequipa* | 14 mil m2 de área de terreno | 55 mil m2 de área arrendable
*Parque Lambramani* (Parque Arauco) | 45 mil m2 de área de terreno 
*De Estilo de Vida:*

*Falabella Arequipa (Aún no hay un nombre definido)* | 20 mil m2 de área de terreno | En ampliación 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Trujillo (811 mil 979 habitantes):*Súper Regionales:*

*Mall Aventura Plaza Trujillo *| 230 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Regionales:*

*Real Plaza Trujillo* | 80 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Power Centers:*

*Open Plaza Los Jardines *| 16 500 m2 de área arrendable
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Piura (665 mil 991 habitantes):*Regionales:*

*Plaza del Sol* (en ampliación)
*Plaza de la Luna 
*
*Real Plaza Piura*
*Power Center:*


*Open Plaza Piura*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chiclayo (757 mil 452 habitantes):*Regionales:*

*Real Plaza Chiclayo* | 64 mil m2 de área de terreno
*Power Centers:*

*Open Plaza Chiclayo* | 20 mil m2 de área arrendable
*Colibrí Plaza* | 2011

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ica (321 mil 332 habitantes):*Regionales:*

*Plaza del Sol *| 15 mil m2 de área de terreno
*El Quinde Shopping Plaza Ica* | 60 mil m2 de area de terreno | 2011
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Huancayo (466 mil 346 habitantes):*Regionales:*

*Real Plaza Huancayo* | 41 mil m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cajamarca (316 mil 152 habitantes):*Regionales:*

El Quinde Shopping Plaza | 38 mil m2 de área de terreno
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chimbote (396 mil 434 habitantes):*Regionales:*

*Real Plaza Chimbote*
*Mega Plaza Chimbote* | 2011
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Huacho (~180 mil habitantes):*Comunitarios:*

*Plaza del Sol Huacho* | 30 mil m2 de área de terreno 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Juliaca-Puno (240 mil 776 habitantes):*Regionales:*


*Real Plaza Juliaca* | 30 mil m2 de área de terreno 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cuzco (367 mil 791 habitantes):*Regionales:*

Puerta del Sol (Jockey Plaza) | 57 mil m2 area terreno | US$100 millones | 2011

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​:cheers::cheers:​


----------



## JaVPrO

Como ya acaba el año y muchos proyectos están por concluirse... actualicé el listado de centros comerciales en el país (aprovechando que desde ayer tengo dos días para estar de vago). Si me omití alguna información me pasan la voz. Tampoco quiero peleas sobre qué formato es cada centro comercial.... lo hice de acuerdo a mis criterios basado en los parámetros de Colliers y la ACCEP. Si tienen otro punto de vista, lo respeto así como deben respetar el mío.... cualquier duda se despejará en el futuro cuando Colliers y la ACCEP registren y clasifiquen cada nuevo centro comercial.


----------

